# ASMEDIA ASM1061 perfomance?



## Ferrum Master (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi mates! 

I am just wondering, anybody has this little critter integrated on your motherboards... I have a X58SO so no sata 3. I am just wondering, will this chip perform any better than my ICH10R, which i am quite skeptical about, but still it must be proven. Any benchmark info out there? 

On ebay PCIe cards come very cheap... might just try to buy one just for fun...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 7, 2012)

pretty sure that chip supports usb3 and sata6g..so yes will be faster if its on a PCIe lane


----------



## Mussels (Jan 7, 2012)

most of those PCI-E devices are quiet slow compared to your onboard, unless they're a dedicated device (with their own processor etc, and use PCI-E 4x or above)


they're cheap for a reason. use them for adding in features, not for their speed. (that said, USB 3.0 is going to be better than onboard 2.0, even on the cheapest devices)


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 7, 2012)

Two opposite opinions.

PCIe 4x yeah, but PCIe 2.0 1x is plenty enough for one HDD... Own processor... it has a ARM core in it I suppose, and how well the drivers perform, and RAM cache is needed only for big raid configurations etc... And a good and complex ASM hardware bios and driver is also needed, there for it is a simplified solution here.

Simple AHCI mode tests using that controller vs ICH10R? Really nobody around here haven't tried this chip. Marvell SATA3 solution sucked, recent reviews of this Asmedia says it isn't that bad, but better tahn ICH10R?


----------



## cadaveca (Jan 7, 2012)

Ferrum Master said:


> Simple AHCI mode tests using that controller vs ICH10R? Really nobody around here haven't tried this chip. Marvell SATA3 solution sucked, recent reviews of this Asmedia says it isn't that bad, but better tahn ICH10R?



While running the tests are simple enough, the results are going to vary from board to board, and driver used. Likewise, there are many Marvell controllers that offer different levels of performance, so just because one Marvell result wasn't good, doesn't mean all Marvell results will be similar. The same can be said for Intel chipset controllers, too. I've seen differences of ~50MB/s using SATA6 SSDs.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jan 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> While running the tests are simple enough, the results are going to vary from board to board, and driver used. Likewise, there are many Marvell controllers that offer different levels of performance, so just because one Marvell result wasn't good, doesn't mean all Marvell results will be similar. The same can be said for Intel chipset controllers, too. I've seen differences of ~50MB/s using SATA6 SSDs.



ICH10R is ICH10R it should not differ... except if the RST and raidbios inside the MB bios is something ancient...

Transfer maximum pike speeds aren't bothering me also, there is 100MB/s difference guaranteed even if using Marvell, but my questions are 4K and heavy IOPS at witch those little one should suck. I dunno about this chip tough... that is why I am asking...


----------



## wiak (Mar 19, 2012)

found this review of a asrock with the asmedia asm1061 sata 6gbps controller, seems decent compared to max 260 mb/s on a SATA 3gbps controller that most people have
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...boards/20687-asrock-z68-extreme7.html?start=7

i also found this
http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php/273369-簡測-低價MB的SATA3控制晶片-ASMedia®-ASM1061

btw use google chrome (includes a translate tool!) or just http://translate.google.com

will report back my findings when i get the one ASM1061 addon card i ordered


----------



## Ferrum Master (Mar 19, 2012)

Reading the first review... without the translator as I know german xD

The controller is poor. Look at the peak rates... I own also a M4 64Gb and peak reading speed should be over 500MB/s and here is a bottleneck around 400. The I/O perfomance on small file writes is also poor... my old ICH10R performs better a bit still...


----------



## wiak (Apr 18, 2012)

*Here is the results i got on ASmedia ASM1061 SATA 6Gbps PCI Express x1 Controller and Crucial M4 128Gb*














*AMD SB850 on same Crucial m4 128GB *


----------



## puma99dk| (Apr 19, 2012)

nice test wiak ^^

i hope that will give Ferrum_Master and answer that is useful still looks like nice performance


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 19, 2012)

I would like to say... poor results...

Here are my results on 64GB M4... I outperform you on 4K as I expected.






I consider buying just a another 64 gig M4, And my performance will straighten out I suppose. They cost around 100$ around here.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi mates.

I promised to show my M4 raid results. Here it is... some thoughts for reasoning... nonetheless but for a 200$ two 64GB M4 raid setup on old SATA2 motherboard... respectable enough. Price wise this is the better solution I think. Get another cheap SSD and make a raid. . Do I feel real time difference? Actually yes, my game loading times increased for few secs. And Intel raid driver cache also helps to make things snappier.  maybe just a placebo because the OS is fresh installed. We'll see...


----------



## wiak (Dec 28, 2012)

doomsday ghost

here is samsung 840 pro 256gb on the same asmedia controller
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qhgzxkrmr5obzdc/Ow8VupVZY6

not to shabby, gonna upgrade to a new system in some weeks, my current is over 2 years old


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a x58 board and a Crucial M4 64GB SSD, using the boards SATA 2 I managed a best of 385mbs write (I think), last month I bought this......

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...w=&pup_c=pla&gclid=CO_n6uSyvbQCFePHtAodqx4AFQ

I have it in a PCI-E x8 slot, simply because it's the closest to my SSD mount.

I am now avereging around 500mbs on read..... sorry I cannot get more technical than that as I never pay much attention to benches... it just feels "snappier"


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2012)

Only $12 on eBay; I bought one a few weeks ago. This is a very decent chip compared to Marvell's offerings (and for that price) but it is not better than Intel SATA 3 ports. No TRIM either. More info at the thread below:

http://thessdreview.com/Forums/storage-controllers/2055.htm


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 28, 2012)

Asus explained it to me this way. Asmedia controller does better when the lanes are saturated in certain situations.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Dec 28, 2012)

That refers to onboard 1061 only though or what?


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 16, 2013)

Is this bootable?


----------



## Geofrancis (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes it's bootable I ran my esxi server from one because it was the only 6gb sata controller that was natively supported by esxi that wasn't sas


----------

